# Club in Eilat Resort



## Stu (Oct 19, 2005)

We just confirmed a 2BR at subject Israel resort for May 2006.  Last TUG review was from 1998!  I was hoping someone might have more recent info about this resort and recommendations on what to do and see in its vicinity.  Can anyone help out?

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## debizyx (Jan 2, 2006)

*Club In Eilat information*

Hi Stu,

Just saw your question. I own a TS at Club In, and have been there a lot over the past few years. The resort is particularly good for families with children, as it is just ground and 1st floor, with a very nice (but small) kiddy club, very easy access to the pool, and evening activities for all ages. It's not as "loud" as other resorts in Eilat, which we like. On the other hand, it is also pretty basic in comparison to other hotels in Eilat, but we have always been very happy with it. I don't know how it compares with hotels in the States, so can't help you there.
To get into the Eilat town center, you will need to either rent a car, or take taxis (relatively cheap) - it's about a 15 minute drive. If you are just adults, or adults and teens, you will probably spend most of your time in town, at the main hotel and marina area. As far as I know, you can use the pools and spa at the Club Hotel, which is part of the same chain as the Club In, and is within walking distance to town. 
Right near the resort - within walking distance - is the dolphin beach. The underwater observatory is also very close, and very interesting for all ages. There are loads of things to do in Eilat, mostly water-related, and they will have a full updated list at the hotel activities desk, where you can also get discount tickets for some of the activities. A new Bible-theme park has just opened up, which I'm told is very good, but haven't been there since it opened. Other non-water things to do are Jeep tours, Camel riding, horseback riding, some interesting animal farms/zoos, hang-gliding, and tours to natural attractions in the desert nearby. There are also 1/2 day and 1-2 day trips that you can take from there, for example: the Dead Sea, Masada, Jerusalem, Petra (in Jordan). Again - all the details will be available from the hotel.
Hope this has helped, and please ask if you want any more information.

BTW, May is the best time of year to visit Eilat - the weather should be fantastic, and in the worst case, you'll sit out and tan   

Have a great time !!


----------



## Larry (Jan 2, 2006)

debizyx said:
			
		

> Hi Stu,
> 
> Just saw your question. I own a TS at Club In, and have been there a lot over the past few years. The resort is particularly good for families with children, as it is just ground and 1st floor, with a very nice (but small) kiddy club, very easy access to the pool, and evening activities for all ages. It's not as "loud" as other resorts in Eilat, which we like. On the other hand, it is also pretty basic in comparison to other hotels in Eilat, but we have always been very happy with it. I don't know how it compares with hotels in the States, so can't help you there.
> To get into the Eilat town center, you will need to either rent a car, or take taxis (relatively cheap) - it's about a 15 minute drive. If you are just adults, or adults and teens, you will probably spend most of your time in town, at the main hotel and marina area. As far as I know, you can use the pools and spa at the Club Hotel, which is part of the same chain as the Club In, and is within walking distance to town.
> ...



Excellent information. I have never stayed at this resort but have been to Eilat twice and if you don't do anything else you must go snorkling since the clarity of the water coupled with the assortment of colorfull fish is amazing. Probably some of the best snorkling in the world. If you don't snorket then there are some very nice glass bottom boat rides over the reefs that will give you some idea of the underwater paradise you can explore in Eilat. I also seem to remember an excellent aquarium. 

I never did the Petra trip to Jordan but friends of mine did go and they really thought it was worth the trip. Other than that it's just a really nice seaside town which rivals the French Riviera. Don't forget to check out some of the oustanding world class resorts in Eilat like the Queen of Sheba and the Princess.

I'm sure you will have a great time.


----------



## debizyx (Jan 3, 2006)

*Club In Eilat*

Thanks, Larry - you reminded me of the other thing I was going to write to Stu about. 

There are some absolutely gorgeous new hotels in Eilat, definitely worth walking around in the evening, enjoying the luxury, take in a meal, a show, a disco, a drink on the terrace, etc. The Isrotel chain (Royal Beach, Royal Gardens, and "Agamim"), the Herods chain (Herods, Herods Vitalis and Herods Forum), the Dan, the Meridien, and the Orchid (Thai style village) are all worth a visit.

And last but not least - there's duty free shopping with a nice (if small by US standards) shopping mall. And evening open-air markets are fun to browse through.


----------

